# The Canon EOS R3 at the Tokyo Olympic Games



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 23, 2021)

> In case you hadn’t heard, a little camera company named “Canon” has a new mirrorless camera coming in the near future, it is called the Canon EOS R3. This new camera is in the camera bags of photographers at the Tokyo Olympic Games that opened today with athletes waving to seats.
> One photographer that has the Canon EOS R3 in his bag is the highly-regarded Jeff Cable. Jeff has had the pleasure of shooting the Olympics in Beijing, Vancouver, London, Sochi, Rio de Janeiro, PyeongChang, and now Tokyo.
> 
> 
> Jeff Cable’s Gear for the Tokyo Games || EOS...




[url=https://www.canonrumors.com/the-canon-eos-r3-at-the-tokyo-olympic-games/]Continue reading...


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 23, 2021)

Exciting times! Looking forward to learning as much as possible as we wait for Canon's official announcements!


----------



## john1970 (Jul 23, 2021)

IMO it makes a lot of sense to extensively test the R3 at the Olympics. Based on feedback from the professional photographers Canon can make firmware updates prior to the official release.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jul 23, 2021)

Curious, and unrelated to cameras. If thongs are better for athletics, why don’t the guys wear thong speedo’s? I know I’m not has young as I used to be, and this is not a complaint. I just don’t understand why an athlete would want to expose their bare bum to the entire world. I’d opt for full coverage, but I guess my pasty white behind isn’t much to look at either.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 23, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> Curious, and unrelated to cameras. If thongs are better for athletics, why don’t the guys wear thong speedo’s? I know I’m not has young as I used to be, and this is not a complaint. I just don’t understand why an athlete would want to expose their bare bum to the entire world. I’d opt for full coverage, but I guess my pasty white behind isn’t much to look at either.


I'm not sure, I'd like to think it's more than just "selling".


----------



## angelisland (Jul 23, 2021)

Still no megapixel count in that video?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 23, 2021)

angelisland said:


> Still no megapixel count in that video?


No, it's a secret! Photographers are under an NDA and I doubt they can even post full resolution images.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Jul 23, 2021)

I am still a little sad that it is obvously smaller than the 1D X Mark III. That makes it look less professional.


----------



## lethiferous (Jul 23, 2021)

I get less crouch tease in a strip joint. Come on CANON SPILL IT ALREADY.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 23, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> No, it's a secret! Photographers are under an NDA and I doubt they can even post full resolution images.



As much as I agree, I doubt Canon is going to make the top agencies cripple the images they sell if they use the R3. Maybe they'd ask them to remove Metadata, but I'm sure GettyImages isn't being asked to downsize their images to send to Team USA or sell, at the worst you can pretend it was an EOS R5 image that has been cropped down.

i've been following the resolution of files that Getty Images posts on their database since all of their equipment is Canon, including the R3, for their partnership, and there's tons of files over 21 megapixels being posted that can't be taken with a 1dx3, but there's nothing saying these files aren't taken with the R5, so I can't imagine they have to fudge their image quality to satisfy an NDA.


----------



## frjmacias (Jul 23, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> I am still a little sad that it is obvously smaller than the 1D X Mark III. That makes it look less professional.


I know this was sarcasm, but I think the size is perfect for me on a Goldilocks level. Rugged and ergonomic, but smaller to maneuver around more easily.


----------



## xiaohuaa (Jul 23, 2021)

Wonder what’s the other smaller camera body, looks like a R or R5


----------



## Byte (Jul 23, 2021)

"(...) AF (...) to detect human eyes *and body*" !


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 23, 2021)

xiaohuaa said:


> Wonder what’s the other smaller camera body, looks like a R or R5


It is an R5.
The gear is listed in greater detail here :








2021 Olympic Gear - Here is what I am taking to Tokyo!


Jeff Cable Photography, Tokyo 2020, Tokyo 2021, Olympics, Summer, Games, Official photographer, Team USA, Equipment, Canon, Gear, Cameras, Lenses




blog.jeffcable.com


----------



## snappy604 (Jul 23, 2021)

Wonder if focus with eyes (not focus on eyes) will cause many photos to misfocus with those said skimpy outfits..


----------



## jam05 (Jul 23, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> As much as I agree, I doubt Canon is going to make the top agencies cripple the images they sell if they use the R3. Maybe they'd ask them to remove Metadata, but I'm sure GettyImages isn't being asked to downsize their images to send to Team USA or sell, at the worst you can pretend it was an EOS R5 image that has been cropped down.
> 
> i've been following the resolution of files that Getty Images posts on their database since all of their equipment is Canon, including the R3, for their partnership, and there's tons of files over 21 megapixels being posted that can't be taken with a 1dx3, but there's nothing saying these files aren't taken with the R5, so I can't imagine they have to fudge their image quality to satisfy an NDA.


For what it's worth, obviously the resolution is good enough for the application. If not there's the R5. Not many photographers contracted by any of the sports organizations are using only one camera. Most are using at least 3. Some as many 9 cameras remoted.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 23, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> Curious, and unrelated to cameras. If thongs are better for athletics, why don’t the guys wear thong speedo’s? I know I’m not has young as I used to be, and this is not a complaint. I just don’t understand why an athlete would want to expose their bare bum to the entire world. I’d opt for full coverage, but I guess my pasty white behind isn’t much to look at either.


Imagine watching Usain Bolt ripping down the lane wearing a Borat mankini !!


----------



## JustUs7 (Jul 23, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I'm not sure, I'd like to think it's more than just "selling".


The fact that none of them seem to balk at the idea of running a race or swimming with pretty uncomfortable looking wedgie seems odd to me.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 23, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> Curious, and unrelated to cameras. If thongs are better for athletics, why don’t the guys wear thong speedo’s? I know I’m not has young as I used to be, and this is not a complaint. I just don’t understand why an athlete would want to expose their bare bum to the entire world. I’d opt for full coverage, but I guess my pasty white behind isn’t much to look at either.


There is also a cultural aspect to uniforms. It is not 100% based on performance. The Sumo wrestling competition makes that more apparent.


----------



## angelisland (Jul 23, 2021)

Women’s beach volleyball been playing with wedgies for ages now. I have never considered that to be a deterrent .


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 23, 2021)

angelisland said:


> Women’s beach volleyball been playing with wedgies for ages now. I have never considered that to be a deterrent .


The difference is that those short-shorts are mandated in the sports rules. Hell, I even heard today that for the women, there are rules on the measurable distance between the bottom of the buttock and the start of the lycra leotard. And this is because they are worried that if women do not show the flesh, they will not get the audience (yes, that is the reason). Talk about catering to dirty old men....

[/rant over]


----------



## Tremotino (Jul 23, 2021)

When the EOS-1D X Mark III becomes your backup camera...


----------



## MoonMadness (Jul 23, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> ... I just don’t understand why an athlete would want to expose their bare bum to the entire world. ...


If I had a rock hard bum strong enough to crack open walnuts in a pinch, I'd love to show it off to the world! And have it made the newest Olympic sport!


----------



## pauloancarvalho (Jul 23, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> Curious, and unrelated to cameras. If thongs are better for athletics, why don’t the guys wear thong speedo’s? I know I’m not has young as I used to be, and this is not a complaint. I just don’t understand why an athlete would want to expose their bare bum to the entire world. I’d opt for full coverage, but I guess my pasty white behind isn’t much to look at either.


I'm an athlete.


----------



## Juangrande (Jul 23, 2021)

xiaohuaa said:


> Wonder what’s the other smaller camera body, looks like a R or R5


It says it’s an R5 if you read the post.


----------



## Juangrande (Jul 23, 2021)

Mikehit said:


> Imagine watching Usain Bolt ripping down the lane wearing a Borat mankini !!


I trying hard now not to imagine that no thanks to you.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 23, 2021)

I kept hoping the SD card backup slot was some kind of mistake and that we would get dual CF Express Type B. Still looks like a cracking body.


----------



## Juangrande (Jul 23, 2021)

MoonMadness said:


> If I had a rock hard bum strong enough to crack open walnuts in a pinch, I'd love to show it off to the world! And have it made the newest Olympic sport!


73 walnuts crushed in 59 seconds! A new world record!


----------



## Cyborx (Jul 23, 2021)

How many megapixel and what will it cost? Those are the main questions now. Probably 30mpix, so there is something left for the R1, wich will be released 1 year after this R3 to max out sales revenues. In other words, R1 is ready now, they will just wait for the R3 to be sold around the world. Big question is: will this R3 be reasonably priced, or overpriced like we know from Canon.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jul 23, 2021)

pauloancarvalho said:


> I'm an athlete.


Congratulations? Do you wear a thong for your event? How does that make you feel? Does it enhance performance?


----------



## pauloancarvalho (Jul 23, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> Congratulations? Do you wear a thong for your event? How does that make you feel? Does it enhance performance?


Google why athletes use thong.


----------



## Franklyok (Jul 23, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> Wonder if focus with eyes (not focus on eyes) will cause many photos to misfocus with those said skimpy outfits..


And later in DPP when we see the selected AF point …. i am sure all the balls and boobs are going to be sharp . Micro adjustment needed right away.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 23, 2021)

Mikehit said:


> The difference is that those short-shorts are mandated in the sports rules. Hell, I even heard today that for the women, there are rules on the measurable distance between the bottom of the buttock and the start of the lycra leotard. And this is because they are worried that if women do not show the flesh, they will not get the audience (yes, that is the reason). Talk about catering to dirty old men....
> 
> [/rant over]


The older I get, the more I appreciate young woman proudly showing off. It isn't about being "dirty". It's about the absolute beauty and majesty of it all! The joy! Dirty? Pfttttt! Birds do it. Bees do it. Even Pekinese do it. Normal


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 23, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> The older I get, the more I appreciate young woman proudly showing off. It isn't about being "dirty". It's about the absolute beauty and majesty of it all! The joy! Dirty? Pfttttt! Birds do it. Bees do it. Even Pekinese do it. Normal


But there is a massive difference between people wearing skimpy or exposing clothing if they want to and their attire being a mandated condition of competing in their chosen sport!


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 23, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> But there is a massive difference between people wearing skimpy or exposing clothing if they want to and their attire being a mandated condition of competing in their chosen sport!


I would imagine that if all the players under the mandate refused to play until a change is made, a change would be made. OTOH... Who are we trying to fool? A huge part of the audience and money would be lost. Far fewer would make a living playing the sport. Cheekiness is what makes it viable as a pro sport.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jul 23, 2021)

pauloancarvalho said:


> Google why athletes use thong.


I have. All I find are discussions like this one. And you didn’t answer my questions.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 23, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I would imagine that if all the players under the mandate refused to play until a change is made, a change would be made. OTOH... Who are we trying to fool? A huge part of the audience and money would be lost. Far fewer would make a living playing the sport. Cheekiness is what makes it viable as a pro sport.


The female Norwegian beach handball team just got fined $1,700 for refusing to show the required amount of skin. Even the Norwegian beach handball management couldn’t find a reason why they should wear skimpy outfits for a specific international competition.









Norwegian women's beach handball team fined for not playing in bikinis


While male players are allowed to play in tank tops and shorts, women are required to wear bikini bottoms “with a close fit and cut on an upward angle.”




www.nbcnews.com





Personally I watch sport for the thrill of the game and the skills of the players, not the amount of midriff or thigh on display. It is truly a sad and pathetic world that we live in when viewing figures/advertising revenue/money/power end up permeating life to such an extent that the best female athletes in the world are only good enough to televise if they are also prepared to titillate a pathetic male audience.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 23, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> The female Norwegian beach handball team just got fined $1,700 for refusing to show the required amount of skin. Even the Norwegian beach handball management couldn’t find a reason why they should wear skimpy outfits for a specific international competition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to read Playboy for the shoe and watch ads. Sometimes there's only one way to sell something and make money at it. People should not ask to make a living on the stage without paying the fee. There are no rules for attire in a local pickup game. If it's for the love of the sport, then the money shouldn't matter. If it's about the money, primarily, then pay the fee, wear the uniform. It's not like this is a surprise.


----------



## becceric (Jul 24, 2021)

Juangrande said:


> 73 walnuts crushed in 59 seconds! A new world record!


I think the person placing walnuts on the platform so quickly should deserve a medal. Only the slow would lose their fingers.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I used to read Playboy for the shoe and watch ads. Sometimes there's only one way to sell something and make money at it. People should not ask to make a living on the stage without paying the fee. There are no rules for attire in a local pickup game. If it's for the love of the sport, then the money shouldn't matter. If it's about the money, primarily, then pay the fee, wear the uniform. It's not like this is a surprise.


Seriously? You have a granddaughter, if she showed promise as a gymnast you’d say those same words to her as an 8-11 year old if she had the potential to compete at an international level? Don’t forget by the time she reached the age to vote her gymnastics career would be over anyway.

Only in the USA is everything diluted to the “only one way to sell something” argument.


----------



## angelisland (Jul 24, 2021)

Whoever is upset about they should not go to the beach these days, nor should you look at Instagram, otherwise you’ll end up crying yourself to sleep for weeks.


----------



## John Wilde (Jul 24, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> Big question is: will this R3 be reasonably priced, or overpriced like we know from Canon.


Price Skimming is a common pricing strategy. Canon wrote that the R3 is "positioned squarely between the EOS R5 and EOS-1D X Mark III cameras", so it should be priced below the 1D X.









Price Skimming Definition: How It Works and Its Limitations


Price skimming is a strategy where a company will list a product as high as possible, gradually lowering the price until it meets a market average.




www.investopedia.com


----------



## vignes (Jul 24, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> No, it's a secret! Photographers are under an NDA and I doubt they can even post full resolution images.


why so secret about sensor Mpx.
Companies like the 'beat their chest' about High Mpx.
I can see value in keeping other tech in secret but sensor Mpx is a bit silly. Canon doesn't want to reveal it in fear that it'll impact the pre-orders.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

angelisland said:


> Whoever is upset about they should not go to the beach these days, nor should you look at Instagram, otherwise you’ll end up crying yourself to sleep for weeks.


You are missing the point. I am no puritanical idealist and am as happy to people watch on a beach as any other human.

But can’t you see a huge difference between people wearing what they want and choose to on a beach or on their own Instagram feed, and being told they MUST wear skimpy clothing simply to compete in a sport? Especially when it seems the only justification for that clothing is to ‘sell it’ (the sport) to a male dominated audience who have learned nothing since the misogynistic Mad Men days


----------



## Czardoom (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> The female Norwegian beach handball team just got fined $1,700 for refusing to show the required amount of skin. Even the Norwegian beach handball management couldn’t find a reason why they should wear skimpy outfits for a specific international competition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for saying what should have been said 30 posts ago. I can't believe some of the immature and disrespectful attitudes that are being displayed here...well, that's wrong...I can believe it as that same immature, disrespectful attitude towards women runs rampant on the internet as well as in society in general. I know lots of men try to rationalize their sexist attitudes, but the bottom line is if you respect women as human beings, then you would be ashamed at a society, or a sports league, that objectifies them, and has no qualms about humiliating them. We should all applaud the Norwegian handball team and all other women who merely ask for the same respect as any male athlete or any man.


----------



## MiJax (Jul 24, 2021)

I haven't gone through the entire thread, but can anyone think of a good reason why he would take a R6? The R3 and 1Dx III make sense, and I can definitely make an argument for bringing a R5 for high res stuff. But why bring a R6? I would assume the High ISO and familiarity aspects were the reason for the 1DX III. And if he felt the R6 was the best option for those two pieces, why bring the 1Dx? If the R3 is 30 MPs, I'd think the the R6 is totally redundant at that point. 

The only thing I can think of is, he brought it because he could, but traveling with gear you don't really need seems odd.


----------



## John Wilde (Jul 24, 2021)

vignes said:


> why so secret about sensor Mpx.
> Companies like the 'beat their chest' about High Mpx.
> I can see value in keeping other tech in secret but sensor Mpx is a bit silly. Canon doesn't want to reveal it in fear that it'll impact the pre-orders.


The 1D X sports camera wasn't high megapixel. The R3 sports camera won't be high megapixel either. In sports cameras, there are other more important attributes.

Since the R3 isn't available for pre-ordering, your comment about that is nonsensical.


----------



## angelisland (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> You are missing the point. I am no puritanical idealist and am as happy to people watch on a beach as any other human.
> 
> But can’t you see a huge difference between people wearing what they want and choose to on a beach or on their own Instagram feed, and being told they MUST wear skimpy clothing simply to compete in a sport? Especially when it seems the only justification for that clothing is to ‘sell it’ (the sport) to a male dominated audience who have learned nothing since the misogynistic Mad Men days



I didn’t miss the point, but I do feel like thongs is a lame topic for a camera rumors site.
I was mostly joking earlier.
Cheers.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Seriously? You have a granddaughter, if she showed promise as a gymnast you’d say those same words to her as an 8-11 year old if she had the potential to compete at an international level? Don’t forget by the time she reached the age to vote her gymnastics career would be over anyway.
> 
> Only in the USA is everything diluted to the “only one way to sell something” argument.


I have no granddaughter.

These are grown women.

Only in the USA? Me thinks advertising in the UK and Europe are just as racy.

I find the men's Speedo far more offensive.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I have no granddaughter.
> 
> These are grown women.
> 
> ...








Canon Still Working on New 800mm Lens [CR1]


They haven't yet but most likely will. Its the most feasible way to achieve "is" with non stabilized lenses. Canon has explained the benefits of lens-based IS over IBIS several times, pointing out several weaknesses of the latter. Of course, if Nikon can reverse course and use fluorite...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 24, 2021)

How did this turn into a discussion on thongs? The Olympics seem to have a lot of shitty rules that have no impact on the sport or just plan unfair. They need new leadership hope more people stand up to the stupid rules.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Canon Still Working on New 800mm Lens [CR1]
> 
> 
> They haven't yet but most likely will. Its the most feasible way to achieve "is" with non stabilized lenses. Canon has explained the benefits of lens-based IS over IBIS several times, pointing out several weaknesses of the latter. Of course, if Nikon can reverse course and use fluorite...
> ...


That was years ago, PBD.

Nobody is forcing 8 year olds into skimpy beach volleyball outfits to try and finance an otherwise unviable pro sport.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> That was years ago, PBD.
> 
> Nobody is forcing 8 year olds into skimpy beach volleyball outfits to try and finance an otherwise unviable pro sport.


It’s the Olympics, it’s ‘amateur‘ sports.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> It’s the Olympics, it’s ‘amateur‘ sports.


Like basketball, right? All amateurs? Nope.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Like basketball, right? All amateurs? Nope.


We were talking about the female gymnasts, beach volleyball and beach handball teams.

Do you see the difference here? Yeh, the ones in the first photo will earn a lot more than the ones in the lower three photos. The middle two ‘uniforms’ are mandated. The fourth photo expects to start culling unsuitable candidates by the time they are 5, after 2-3 years training (https://livehealthy.chron.com/age-olympic-gymnasts-start-2518.html) by 8 they are well into their gymnastics careers.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jul 24, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> How did this turn into a discussion on thongs? The Olympics seem to have a lot of shitty rules that have no impact on the sport or just plan unfair. They need new leadership hope more people stand up to the stupid rules.


My fault. Oops. Based on the photos in the link in the original article I thought how oddly uncomfortable that must be to try to compete at a sport with a permanent wedgie. So I brought it up. I don’t wear thongs. I have had a wedgie. I’ve also run 5k’s and longer. I don’t think I’d want to run one in a thong for comfort and modesty reasons. But maybe that’s just me. Sorry about the derail. Feel free to speculate on megapixels and what not.


----------



## Tangent (Jul 24, 2021)

well this thread seems to have stayed off course... But hopefully some R3 photographer will get so distracted by some of these outfits that they post a full-rez image!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> My fault. Oops. Based on the photos in the link in the original article I thought how oddly uncomfortable that must be to try to compete at a sport with a permanent wedgie. So I brought it up. I don’t wear thongs. I have had a wedgie. I’ve also run 5k’s and longer. I don’t think I’d want to run one in a thong for comfort and modesty reasons. But maybe that’s just me. Sorry about the derail. *Feel free to speculate on megapixels and what not.*


Between 20 and 50


----------



## masterpix (Jul 24, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Seems like a very heavy load to carry, I would be glad to take some of the wight off this guy. Especially those big white things that are so heavy to carry.


----------



## masterpix (Jul 24, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> As much as I agree, I doubt Canon is going to make the top agencies cripple the images they sell if they use the R3. Maybe they'd ask them to remove Metadata, but I'm sure GettyImages isn't being asked to downsize their images to send to Team USA or sell, at the worst you can pretend it was an EOS R5 image that has been cropped down.
> 
> i've been following the resolution of files that Getty Images posts on their database since all of their equipment is Canon, including the R3, for their partnership, and there's tons of files over 21 megapixels being posted that can't be taken with a 1dx3, but there's nothing saying these files aren't taken with the R5, so I can't imagine they have to fudge their image quality to satisfy an NDA.


Removing the metadata is enough, cause the R5 has 45MP images. Once cropped, you won't be able to tell which camera did what. Unless... you take very dark images (R3 can do focus in ev-7) and there people can speculate more about the camera which did take the pictures.


----------



## masterpix (Jul 24, 2021)

Light and details.. I can take the same picture with 6MP and 45MP sensor, on the computer screen they will look the same, or almost the same, but when you crop them... Details...


----------



## MoonMadness (Jul 24, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> I have. All I find are discussions like this one. And you didn’t answer my questions.


Why should he answer...he is a professional 

When I read: "I am a professional", in my head I imagined him saying it with Dolph Lundgren's voice in Rocky IV: "I must break you". He only had 9 lines of dialogue.


----------



## sanj (Jul 24, 2021)

angelisland said:


> Still no megapixel count in that video?


It must be 30. The video does not mention 8k so I am thinking it can't be high mp


----------



## Bahrd (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> You are missing the point. I am no puritanical idealist and am as happy to people watch on a beach as any other human.
> 
> But can’t you see a huge difference between people wearing what they want and choose to on a beach or on their own Instagram feed, and being told they MUST wear skimpy clothing simply to compete in a sport? Especially when it seems the only justification for that clothing is to ‘sell it’ (the sport) to a male dominated audience who have learned nothing since the misogynistic Mad Men days


I agree with your opinion, in general. But to make the picture (more) complete, this case should be presented as well: https://nypost.com/2021/07/21/paralympian-olivia-breen-details-shorts-shaming-by-official/


----------



## Cyborx (Jul 24, 2021)

John Wilde said:


> Price Skimming is a common pricing strategy. Canon wrote that the R3 is "positioned squarely between the EOS R5 and EOS-1D X Mark III cameras", so it should be priced below the 1D X.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Price Skimming... This is exactly what they do...and I don’t like it. It is immoral in my opinion. And the skimming only takes off 10% of the initial price when it comes to Canon gear, so it doesn’t make a huge difference. In other words, they make you wait another year if you want a lower price.
It’s disgusting.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 24, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> Price Skimming... This is exactly what they do...and I don’t like it. It is immoral in my opinion. And the skimming only takes off 10% of the initial price when it comes to Canon gear, so it doesn’t make a huge difference. In other words, they make you wait another year if you want a lower price.
> It’s disgusting.


You don’t have to buy - you have a choice whether to wait or go to another manufacturer. It’s not like they are selling a life-saving medication and have you over a barrel.


----------



## Joules (Jul 24, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> Price Skimming... This is exactly what they do...and I don’t like it. It is immoral in my opinion. And the skimming only takes off 10% of the initial price when it comes to Canon gear, so it doesn’t make a huge difference. In other words, they make you wait another year if you want a lower price.
> It’s disgusting.


Ah yes, this a thread about the great injustices of our time, I see.

Manufacturers adjusting their prices to match the varying demand over time, not being told the megapixels of a camera months before launch and being treated differently based your gender.

We poor camera geeks have to suffer through so much.

/sarcasm


----------



## Saitir (Jul 24, 2021)

While the over sexualisation of sport or women in general is definitely something society needs to deal with, and sports uniforms are definitely part of that discussion... Going back to the original article and image samples, the athletes in question are at practice and not in uniform (see the group shots out of the water to see it best) and are wearing a variety of cuts /colours. To be specific, they all chose what they're wearing in those pictures and weren't compelled by anyone (well other than fashion industry, peer pressure, manufacturers, normalisation etc).


----------



## landon (Jul 24, 2021)

Did I miss something? If you buy an R3, you get a free thong


----------



## Alan B (Jul 24, 2021)

The R3 size looks good in the hand in this vid!(he wasn't a loud to turn it on by the way!!). Looks awesome


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> We were talking about the female gymnasts, beach volleyball and beach handball teams.
> 
> Do you see the difference here? Yeh, the ones in the first photo will earn a lot more than the ones in the bottom three photos. The middle two ‘uniforms’ are mandated. The bottom photo expects to start culling unsuitable candidates by the time they are 5, after 2-3 years training (https://livehealthy.chron.com/age-olympic-gymnasts-start-2518.html).
> 
> View attachment 199139


Bikini briefs or not - this is a good shot.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> We were talking about the female gymnasts, beach volleyball and beach handball teams.
> 
> Do you see the difference here? Yeh, the ones in the first photo will earn a lot more than the ones in the bottom three photos. The middle two ‘uniforms’ are mandated. The bottom photo expects to start culling unsuitable candidates by the time they are 5, after 2-3 years training (https://livehealthy.chron.com/age-olympic-gymnasts-start-2518.html).
> 
> ...


Ok. We get your outrage. Do what you can to make changes you want made.

Now, get back on topic.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> We were talking about the female gymnasts, beach volleyball and beach handball teams.
> 
> Do you see the difference here? Yeh, the ones in the first photo will earn a lot more than the ones in the bottom three photos. The middle two ‘uniforms’ are mandated. The bottom photo expects to start culling unsuitable candidates by the time they are 5, after 2-3 years training (https://livehealthy.chron.com/age-olympic-gymnasts-start-2518.html).


Do you mean photo of bottoms?


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 24, 2021)

Alan B said:


> The R3 size looks good in the hand in this vid!(he wasn't a loud to turn it on by the way!!). Looks awesome


Looking at the controls I see it has a ‘mode’ dial that is well placed for your thumb. I wonder if this can be configured to work as the rear control dial. Having used an RP alongside my 5 series I do find a horizontally placed dial more convenient than the vertically mounted control ‘wheel’.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 24, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I would imagine that if all the players under the mandate refused to play until a change is made, a change would be made. OTOH... Who are we trying to fool? A huge part of the audience and money would be lost. Far fewer would make a living playing the sport. Cheekiness is what makes it viable as a pro sport.


The Olympics is different.
There are rules of decency by the host country.
Every country also has rules for its own athletes.
On top of that, each athlete has some discretion.
That being said, most athletes are professionals and are used to wearing the uniforms of their prospective leagues.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 24, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The Olympics is different.
> There are rules of decency by the host country.
> Every country also has rules for its own athletes.
> On top of that, each athlete has some discretion.
> That being said, most athletes are professionals and are used to wearing the uniforms of their prospective leagues.


Didn't the ancient Greeks do the Olympics nude? I'm for historical accuracy.  Not sure I appreciate the prudish Victorian influence. The English kinda mucked it all up.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 24, 2021)

John Wilde said:


> Price Skimming is a common pricing strategy. Canon wrote that the R3 is "positioned squarely between the EOS R5 and EOS-1D X Mark III cameras", so it should be priced below the 1D X.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is easier to release a product at a high price and lower it to meet market demand.
There is also the added benefit of people paying what they were willing to pay or more but it now looking like a bargain.
The limitations are that there are competing products that set the price range and setting too high off an initial price could turn people off entirely.
Canon can't set the R3 price too low without making the 1DX III look too expensive.
I would imagine that Canon would drop the price of the 1DX III once the R1 comes out but mirrorless prices do not seem to affect DSLR prices.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 24, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Didn't the ancient Greeks do the Olympics nude? I'm for historical accuracy.  Not sure I appreciate the prudish Victorian influence. The English kinda mucked it all up.


You are quite right; in the original Olympics the athletes did perform naked. After all Greece is a very hot country.  And they didn't have TV. Not sure how that approach would go down to day.....I guess opinion would be divided on it


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Jul 24, 2021)

If only I could have a 1Dx iii as my backup body...


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 24, 2021)

It's ok Canon. We know the camera isnt 50MP like the A1. There is no need to be afraid to tell us the final specs anymore. People will still buy it :/


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Do you mean photo of bottoms?


No, I meant the 4th photo....


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Ok. We get your outrage. Do what you can to make changes you want made.
> 
> Now, get back on topic.


I did, I told you all to stop acting like little schoolboys and misogynistic oafs.

It isn’t ok to objectify women like that and it isn’t ok to demand they show skin to ‘sell’ their performance, it should never be mandated especially by men.

I then got back on topic....

If the R3 is 24mp then I will be able to jump the queue because of all the people that said they were going to get it but don’t actually pre-order.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Didn't the ancient Greeks do the Olympics nude? I'm for historical accuracy.  Not sure I appreciate the prudish Victorian influence. The English kinda mucked it all up.








European Flesh and the American Prude


Compared to Americans, I find Europeans more comfortable with their bodies and with sex. (In fact, I




blog.ricksteves.com


----------



## AEWest (Jul 24, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> It is easier to release a product at a high price and lower it to meet market demand.
> There is also the added benefit of people paying what they were willing to pay or more but it now looking like a bargain.
> The limitations are that there are competing products that set the price range and setting too high off an initial price could turn people off entirely.
> Canon can't set the R3 price too low without making the 1DX III look too expensive.
> I would imagine that Canon would drop the price of the 1DX III once the R1 comes out but mirrorless prices do not seem to affect DSLR prices.


I suspect that the 1DX3 will drop in price the day that the R3 is formally announced. I am surprised that it is still listed at $6,500.


----------



## st jack photography (Jul 24, 2021)

Canon please I need to know:
1. Price of R3 (Please let it be $4899, no more)
2. Megapixels of R3 (Please let it be 30mp at 30fps full RAW with minimum 30-shot burst. I had a 5DSr, so 45mp is likely too much, likely to interfere with ISO performance.)
3. Please oh please does it have a variable low-pass or *no *low pass at all? Please?

I am so hateful in general but Canon is really winning, almost on a 1987 level when they introduced the* EOS E*lectro-*F*ocus.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> European Flesh and the American Prude
> 
> 
> Compared to Americans, I find Europeans more comfortable with their bodies and with sex. (In fact, I
> ...


Good link and interesting read. Life is often about getting the balance right - so maybe the R3 will be 30 mp after all


----------



## sanj (Jul 24, 2021)

Lots of off-topic discussions. I understand, R3 has been discussed a lot already.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> Good link and interesting read. Life is often about getting the balance right - so maybe the R3 will be 30 mp after all


It’s funny how my thinking changes with the rumors! As you know I shoot commercially with 20mp, and the truth is it covers 99% of what I actually need, mainly because I rarely need to crop heavily.

But when the rumors were 45mp I justified it to myself that for that 1% it would make a difference and if so many other photographers are dealing with 45+mp files then it can’t be that bad or slow. Then the rumor went down to 30mp and I thought, hmm, not quite as good for my 1% but still a very good upgrade from my current 20 and all in all a decent compromise. Then the rumors say 24mp, and I kind of felt like something had been taken away from me! Of course that is stupid thinking and 24 actually still upgrades me 20% of data points per image and gets me into the R system in a form factor I am very used to.

All this to say, for me, who is an actual serious purchaser of the R3 mp really aren’t the deciding factor. The form factor, LP-E19 battery, WiFi and GPS, and durability are really the key features for me and I can reason around whatever the mp number ends up being.

If Canon do read these darn forums then price is the decider for me of when, not if, I will get an R3. The less it is the sooner I’ll get it, I’d like to get it before the end of this tax year....


----------



## sanj (Jul 24, 2021)

AEWest said:


> I suspect that the 1DX3 will drop in price the day that the R3 is formally announced. I am surprised that it is still listed at $6,500.


Immaterial


----------



## sanj (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I did, I told you all to stop acting like little schoolboys and misogynistic oafs.
> 
> It isn’t ok to objectify women like that and it isn’t ok to demand they show skin to ‘sell’ their performance, it should never be mandated especially by men.
> 
> ...


You can have my spot Private!


----------



## Famateur (Jul 24, 2021)

Tremotino said:


> When the EOS-1D X Mark III becomes your backup camera...


Seriously! For all the years I dreamed of having a 1DX, it makes me feel even better about my R5.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

AEWest said:


> I suspect that the 1DX3 will drop in price the day that the R3 is formally announced. I am surprised that it is still listed at $6,500.


I doubt it going by other 1 series cameras. Heck the 1V held its price for 6 or 7 years after they stopped making it. Don’t forget for those that want it it is worth the price, Canon have a pretty good idea how long they will have the last production run in stock and it looks like that is it for the DSLR from Canon. I’d expect them to have a few thousand in stock and they will just sell them slowly to the diehards and committed DSLR users over the next few years then list it as discontinued.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

sanj said:


> You can have my spot Private!


Sweet, thanks Sanj


----------



## MiJax (Jul 24, 2021)

John Wilde said:


> The 1D X sports camera wasn't high megapixel. The R3 sports camera won't be high megapixel either. In sports cameras, there are other more important attributes.
> 
> Since the R3 isn't available for pre-ordering, your comment about that is nonsensical.


John, back at its rerelease 2011, the 1DX was very much on the high res side. It did lose 3 MPs from the then high 1Ds Mark III and 5D Mark II, but it wholly was a high res camera for the time. Actually, when you look closely, it was very similar to the A1, in that it had very high resolution (though not the highest) for the time and it was very fast. Canon didn't make a big leap until 4 years later (2015) in the 5DS and 5DSR. Sony had dabbled in higher resolution cameras at that time, 25MP, but didn't make their big splash with the 36MP beast for about 2 years after the 1DX. That also includes Nikon, but Nikon brought the Sony sensor D800 a year after the 1DX. But still, at release the 1DX was in fact very close to the top of the heap resolution-wise.


----------



## fentiger (Jul 24, 2021)

I do hope the R3 has GPS, but I'm feeling that it won't have !


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

fentiger said:


> I do hope the R3 has GPS, but I'm feeling that it won't have !


Yes I would be very disappointed if it doesn’t have GPS. It is a feature I was dismissive before I got it but now really like it.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> European Flesh and the American Prude
> 
> 
> Compared to Americans, I find Europeans more comfortable with their bodies and with sex. (In fact, I
> ...


Americans are not as prudish as people seem to think.
Americans are very much into sex and porn.
What sets Americans apart is that any and all nudity is considered sexual.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> European Flesh and the American Prude
> 
> 
> Compared to Americans, I find Europeans more comfortable with their bodies and with sex. (In fact, I
> ...


Well, until it comes to "beach" volleyball and beach volleyball attire.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 24, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Americans are not as prudish as people seem to think.
> Americans are very much into sex and porn.
> What sets Americans apart is that any and all nudity is considered sexual.


Well, PBD lives in the USA (Florida). He knows that Europeans are more comfortable with nudity and showing skin (He's from the UK). Then, he is outraged that a beach sport requires swimsuits (well, turns out beach volleyball allows shorts at the Olympics). Personally, I find the Speedos worn by men far more offensive... but no outrage over that. 

BTW: The Norwegian Beach volleyball team was not fined. Turns out that shorts are allowed in Beach Volleyball. Should we be outraged when these women choose to not cover up then? It was the Beach Handball team that was fined.









No, the Norway women's beach volleyball team was not fined for wearing shorts. It was the beach handball team


Viral posts said Norway’s beach volleyball team was fined. But female athletes can wear shorts in beach volleyball. It’s not allowed in international beach handball.




www.wusa9.com





"The European Handball Federation (EHF) says the matter of female uniforms was discussed at a conference in April 2021 “upon a motion of the Norwegian Handball Federation.” The EHF said all member federations, including the Norwegian Handball Federation, decided the topic would be tabled until a newly elected Beach Handball Commission meets in August. Once that meeting happens, suggestions on uniform changes can be presented to the International Handball Federation (IHF)."

So, the issue is already being addressed, but tabled at the request of the Norwegians. Then the Norwegian team decided to make a statement during competition (so courageous). Then, old white guys get their thongs in a bunch on their behalf (but wrong team and wrong sport) on a thread about the R3. Gotta protect those weak and vulnerable grown women. That's a real man. In my opinion, a more misogynistic stance. Women can take care of themselves.

As far as young girls in leotards? Yeah, that's up to parents to straighten out. As long as mothers and fathers allow it to happen, it will. Governing bodies will make a change when the "product" decides (as a group) that they ain't gonna take it anymore. Those people running these federations and the coaches want to keep their jobs, don't they? The parents are fully to blame. Parents buy the uniforms. Parents take little girls to the classes. Parents take the girls to competitions. Parents ship their girls off to camps. Guess what? Half of those parents are women.









Official statement on beach handball and clothing regulations


MEDIA RELEASE: The EHF has released the following statement regarding beach handball




www.eurohandball.com


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Well, PBD lives in the USA (Florida). He knows that Europeans are more comfortable with nudity and showing skin (He's from the UK). Then, he is outraged that a beach sport requires swimsuits (well, turns out beach volleyball allows shorts at the Olympics). Personally, I find the Speedos worn by men far more offensive... but no outrage over that.
> 
> BTW: The Norwegian Beach volleyball team was not fined. Turns out that shorts are allowed in Beach Volleyball. Should we be outraged when these women choose to not cover up then? It was the Beach Handball team that was fined.
> 
> ...


The link I originally posted clearly stated the beach handball team! What faux outrage, you mistakenly thought I said volleyball when you found out it was the handball, give me a break, like that would make any difference even if you were correct.



You can be outraged at mens speedo's or anything else, that is your prerogative, it is also their prerogative to wear them, or not. The things they can't wear are high tech full body suits that did give a competitive advantage and were banned in 2010. My only point was that *mandating wearing skimpy outfits*, for anybody, but especially for men to mandate that women expose themselves for 'sport' is pathetic and unbecoming. Heck even most 'beauty contests' don't have a swimsuit walk now.

If you can't see the difference between requiring swimwear for beach sports, and mandating bare midriffs and measured amounts of thigh exposure only for female competitors I simply don't believe you.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> The link I originally posted clearly stated the beach handball team! What faux outrage, you mistakenly thought I said volleyball when you found out it was the handball, give me a break, like that would make any difference even if you were correct.
> View attachment 199166
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, beach handball... an even more obscure sport we, as real men, have to protect grown women from. Women agree to compete under the rules. You blame men? Dude, women have all the power here. It is the classic choice: Do I chase fame and throw away my principles? Or do I decide I will stand by my principles and refuse to fund and support the governing bodies? The fact is, I think we make an assumption that ALL women would want a uniform change. Anybody got a poll on how many are satisfied and unsatisfied? Nope.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> The link I originally posted clearly stated the beach handball team! What faux outrage, you mistakenly thought I said volleyball when you found out it was the handball, give me a break, like that would make any difference even if you were correct.
> View attachment 199166
> 
> 
> ...


Those bare midriffs and thighs they choose to wear really gives you the anxiety, doesn't it? Florida (especially that almost 700 miles of sandy beach shore) must be the lower level of hell for you.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Yeah, beach handball... an even more obscure sport we, as real men, have to protect grown women from. Women agree to compete under the rules. You blame men? Dude, women have all the power here. It is the classic choice: Do I chase fame and throw away my principles? Or do I decide I will stand by my principles and refuse to fund and support the governing bodies? The fact is, I think we make an assumption that ALL women would want a uniform change. Anybody got a poll on how many are satisfied and unsatisfied? Nope.


You are still not addressing my actual issue. *Mandating,* forcing. If women *want* to wear those uniforms all power to them, but I, and it seems a lot of other people here, don't agree that they should *have* to simply to satisfy your need to feel like "a real man". 

I blame men because they are normally the majority on the governing bodies, even in women's sports, I blame men because they are the decision makers in the majority of TV production decisions, I blame men because of Neanderthal like reactions from viewers like you. It simply isn't OK for men to mandate women expose themselves for anything. If women want to play beach volleyball they should be allowed to wear pretty much whatever they want.

The fact that this is even a conversation, let alone a long running one, is disappointing.

Say your wife works at McDonalds, she comes home one day and says the new rules are she has to wear a two piece bikini to work with a minimum of x" of midriff and thigh showing. After you told her to quit you'd probably say to your friends "what the f--- does wearing a bikini have to do with serving burgers?", that shouldn't be controversial.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> You are still not addressing my actual issue. *Mandating,* forcing. If women *want* to wear those uniforms all power to them, but I, and it seems a lot of other people here, don't agree that they should *have* to simply to satisfy your need to feel like "a real man".
> 
> I blame men because they are normally the majority on the governing bodies, even in women's sports, I blame men because they are the decision makers in the majority of TV production decisions, I blame men because of Neanderthal like reactions from viewers like you. It simply isn't OK for men to mandate women expose themselves for anything. If women want to play beach volleyball they should be allowed to wear pretty much whatever they want.
> 
> ...


My need? I don't even watch the sport. Are you losing your mind?

Your McD analogy is flawed. As far as I know, the Beach Handball uniform wasn't switched in the middle of some change in employment requirements. As far as I know, the handball team positions are VOLUNTEER! And they know before they volunteer what the uniform is. My gosh! Girls joining gymnastics teams are VOLUNTEER! You got a problem with the volunteer uniform? Then don't volunteer!

My wife as a bikini waitress? That would have been fine for me. Perfectly fine for her too... 40 years ago.

BTW: Twin Peaks and Hooters made plenty of $ on mediocre food... because.... uniform. Has nothing to do with wings or burgers, but it keeps the money coming in. Only in America, right? You Europeans need to get this uniform skimpiness issue sorted.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Those bare midriffs and thighs they choose to wear really gives you the anxiety, doesn't it? Florida must be the lower level of hell for you.


Dude, talk about projection! I lived and worked in the Caribbean, Thailand and the South of France long before living in the USA. I have lived the greater part of my life within spiting distance of the ocean. I have worked on nudist beaches and topless beaches, the thing is everybody was there by personal un-compromised choice, nobody I ever met said it was mandated they were exposing themselves so they could play a sport that they were good at. 

Indeed where I live in Florida is the furthest I have ever lived from the ocean.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Dude, talk about projection! I lived and worked in the Caribbean, Thailand and the South of France long before living in the USA. I have lived the greater part of my life within spiting distance of the ocean. I have worked on nudist beaches and topless beaches, the thing is everybody was there by personal un-compromised choice, nobody I ever met said it was mandated they were exposing themselves so they could play a sport that they were good at.
> 
> Indeed where I live in Florida is the furthest I have ever lived from the ocean.


Guess what? Joining a team is a CHOICE! The Norwegian team was fined for wearing an unauthorised uniform in a volunteer sport under rules agreed to when they signed up. I see the pics you posted of a beach handball team. Don't look extra skimpy to me. Just look like normal bikinis. Just stop it. In my opinion, it is unethical to agree to do something, only throw a hissy fit during international competition. Especially when the issue is already being addressed.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2021)

What’s an astrology lens?


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 24, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> What’s an astrology lens?
> 
> View attachment 199174


You may not remember the guy a few weeks back talking about astrology lenses and astrology cameras. So, you missed again. Signature Satire


----------



## unfocused (Jul 24, 2021)

Just to further derail this thread.

The ancient Olympics might have been conducted in the nude, but there were no women allowed.

It was also common for ancient Greek men to have sex with pubescent and adolescent boys. 

So, I'm not sure if they are exactly a model to be held up as examples.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 25, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> You may not remember the guy a few weeks back talking about astrology lenses and astrology cameras. So, you missed again. Signature Satire


If by “_missed again“ _you mean I asked a question because I didn’t understand, you’d be right. If you think I was doing anything other than asking a question you’d be wrong, yet again.

Will either stop me asking questions? Nope...

P.S. But if I can remember you said you had a granddaughter (which you seem to have forgotten) from 5 years ago I think it’s safe to assume I didn’t see the thread you are talking about a few weeks ago.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 25, 2021)

The wine is good, but the meat is rotten.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 25, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Didn't the ancient Greeks do the Olympics nude? I'm for historical accuracy.  Not sure I appreciate the prudish Victorian influence. The English kinda mucked it all up.



They also only had men's events...and women weren't even allowed to watch.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 25, 2021)

Looking through images of photographers, it's obvious there are *lots* of R3 at the Olympics. Still crazy to me that this camera may be many months away!


















Image sources: https://www.gettyimages.com/detail/...0-olympic-news-photo/1330475256?adppopup=true








Photographers on day two of the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games at Tokyo...


Photographers on day two of the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games at Tokyo Aquatics Centre on July 25, 2021 in Tokyo, Japan.



www.gettyimages.com












Photographers are seen at the Judo on day one of the Tokyo 2020...


Photographers are seen at the Judo on day one of the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games at Nippon Budokan on July 24, 2021 in Tokyo, Japan.



www.gettyimages.com












Photographers are seen at the Judo on day one of the Tokyo 2020...


Photographers are seen at the Judo on day one of the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games at Nippon Budokan on July 24, 2021 in Tokyo, Japan.



www.gettyimages.com












Photographers are seen at the Judo on day one of the Tokyo 2020...


Photographers are seen at the Judo on day one of the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games at Nippon Budokan on July 24, 2021 in Tokyo, Japan.



www.gettyimages.com












illustration Media Workroom for journalist and photographer with...


illustration Media Workroom for journalist and photographer with social distancing comply with COVID19 countermeasures pictured during the Tokyo 2020 Summer Olympic Games on July 23, 2021 in Tokyo,...



www.gettyimages.com


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 25, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Looking through images of photographers, it's obvious there are *lots* of R3 at the Olympics. Still crazy to me that this camera may be many months away!
> 
> View attachment 199178
> 
> ...


I find it interesting how many ‘dinosaur’ 1DX II’s and III’s there are given the abilities of the R5 and apparent availability of R3’s.


----------



## tarjei99 (Jul 25, 2021)

Joules said:


> Ah yes, this a thread about the great injustices of our time, I see.
> 
> Manufacturers adjusting their prices to match the varying demand over time, not being told the megapixels of a camera months before launch and being treated differently based your gender.
> 
> ...



The price might also reflect that it is becoming cheaper to manufacture the device. Parts might be cheaper, fewer duds, etc.


----------



## tarjei99 (Jul 25, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes I would be very disappointed if it doesn’t have GPS. It is a feature I was dismissive before I got it but now really like it.




You don't need GPS when your mobile has it and the camera can attach to the mobile and use the GPS.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 25, 2021)

tarjei99 said:


> You don't need GPS when your mobile has it and the camera can attach to the mobile and use the GPS.


I see this response frequently, and I'm curious if you've actually used this solution and found it functional?


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 25, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> P.S. But if I can remember you said you had a granddaughter (which you seem to have forgotten) from 5 years ago I think it’s safe to assume I didn’t see the thread you are talking about a few weeks ago.


My granddaughter is dead, as of 4 years ago. The post about my 8 year old granddaughter was from 2016, oaf. People's family structures change over time. No, I have not forgotten her, as you want to suggest. I don't talk about her in the present tense because she is no longer present. In fact, I'd rather not talk about that at all.

So much crap going on in the world, and an old white guy wants to complain that a team was fined for breaking uniform rules. Not because they didn't show enough skin, but because they violated a contractual agreement signed by adults of their own free will. The result would have been the same if they had shown more skin (played nude). They'd have been fined for that too... or disqualified. They were not fined for not showing enough, as you like to frame it. Not a misogynistic conspiracy.

Don't like the contract? DON"T SIGN IT. One cannot agree to a contract to get the "benefits" and then decide midstream to pick and choose which parts to honor. Not one dang one of you professionals would still have a business if that were allowed. Make no mistake about it, the Olympics are a business. It has not been all amatuer for 50 years.

Edit: The Norwegian Team wasn't at the Olympics. The sport is not in these games. The team was fined for not wearing the agreed to uniform at a match five days before the start of the Olympics at the European Beach Handball Championship in Spain. Not an Olympics issue. Not an R3 issue.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 25, 2021)

HenryL said:


> I see this response frequently, and I'm curious if you've actually used this solution and found it functional?


I have done that with my G cameras when traveling. But on a long day of sightseeing, I don’t want to be using up the battery charge on both camera and phone all the time. So instead what I do is take a shot or two with the phone. The time and GPS stamps on those shots can be compared with the time stamps on the camera shots if I want to nail down a location. I do need to remember to set the clock in the camera. And even if I don’t change to the right time zone, I can go by the GMT in the metadata.

I decided to make prints from my Hawaii pictures to frame and hang in the guest room. I went through the shots I had posted on the web to choose what to print. I could not find the original Raw file for one of them. I discovered that it was one of my location shots of a beach on Kauai made with my iPhone 6S.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 25, 2021)

tarjei99 said:


> The price might also reflect that it is becoming cheaper to manufacture the device. Parts might be cheaper, fewer duds, etc.


After you have paid off development cost, manufacturing should be cheaper anyway.

I bought the 6D2 right after it came out. I first came to this site to follow the rumors as to when it would be available. I was considering getting an 80D instead, but I stuck out the long wait. I paid full list price, of course, and got no price break on the non-L kit lens. (I wound up liking that lens much more than I had expected to, and use it most of the time.) And now they are selling the 6D2 for much less than I paid for it. I could have waited I guess, but it would have made no sense to do without the camera for the last four years. It has worked well for me.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 25, 2021)

If Canon can successfully keep the resolution a secret through the Olympics and until the official announcement, they will have demonstrated an absolutely astounding level of security. I imagine the controlled access at this Olympics is working in their favor, but still, if they pull it off, my hats off to them, even though I'll be disappointed that we don't know more.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 25, 2021)

unfocused said:


> If Canon can successfully keep the resolution a secret through the Olympics and until the official announcement, they will have demonstrated an absolutely astounding level of security. I imagine the controlled access at this Olympics is working in their favor, but still, if they pull it off, my hats off to them, even though I'll be disappointed that we don't know more.


But why would they be so determined to do this ? There must be a good reason. I suspect the mp is going to cause a surprise so it has either to be relatively low or high either side of the current ‘normal’. Maybe it’s ‘low’ mid twenties but has quad pixel ? Or some practical way of increasing the resolution / output size, as pixel shift is pretty compromised as a useful tool.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 25, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> But why would they be so determined to do this ? There must be a good reason. I suspect the mp is going to cause a surprise so it has either to be relatively low or high either side of the current ‘normal’. Maybe it’s ‘low’ mid twenties but has quad pixel ? Or some practical way of increasing the resolution / output size, as pixel shift is pretty compromised as a useful tool.


It’s an interesting question. It also puts into perspective the control Canon has which makes me wonder, in a half conspiratorial moment, how much control they actually have over almost all the rumors.

I’m certain whatever the number of MPs it actually ends up being there will be a huge upset and disappointment from 90% of the people that said they’d get one! You can hardly please anybody when people want everywhere between 20 and 60.

I must be honest, I’d baulk at 20mp because although it would move me to the R system it really wouldn’t help my output that much, and if I can’t justify the purchase on output improvements I can’t really see why I’d get it.

Hmmm, the anticipation is a pleasant relief....


----------



## unfocused (Jul 25, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> But why would they be so determined to do this ? There must be a good reason. I suspect the mp is going to cause a surprise so it has either to be relatively low or high either side of the current ‘normal’. Maybe it’s ‘low’ mid twenties but has quad pixel ? Or some practical way of increasing the resolution / output size, as pixel shift is pretty compromised as a useful tool.


I'm not sure it's that complicated. They need something new to announce and the price isn't a very good lead paragraph. It would be boring just to confirm everything that's already been announced. like eye-control autofocus and the new sensor design. Having worked in public information for decades, I know that you have to have something new to announce, even if its only something mundane like the resolution. I would not read anything into it other than that.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 25, 2021)

unfocused said:


> I'm not sure it's that complicated. They need something new to announce and the price isn't a very good lead paragraph. It would be boring just to confirm everything that's already been announced. like eye-control autofocus and the new sensor design. Having worked in public information for decades, I know that you have to have something new to announce, even if its only something mundane like the resolution. I would not read anything into it other than that.


Oh but where's the fun in that! Imagine all the time we'd have and the unused internet space if we didn't argue incessantly about irrelevancies?


----------



## tapanit (Jul 25, 2021)

unfocused said:


> The ancient Olympics might have been conducted in the nude, but there were no women allowed.


Several women actually won in the ancient Olympics.

Most famously princess Kyniska (or Cynisca) of Sparta, who won the four-horse chariot race twice.

She didn't drive herself though, but she owned the chariot that won, and by the rules in effect then that made her the winner. It is uncertain whether or not she was allowed in the audience to see the the race in person.

As far as I know, Canon R3 was not used at those Olympics.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 25, 2021)

tapanit said:


> As far as I know, Canon R3 was not used at those Olympics.


Some of the earlier Canon Dslrs were according to Sony fans


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 25, 2021)

I remain incredibly vigilant in trying to see if anything new gets snuck out through photographers or metadata, but people are being insanely careful. One of the big ones I'd like to see is the new hotshoe that Canon has been covering up with the hotshoe cover, not that it would give us all that more info on the new hotshoe features.

This is at least slightly something? One photographer posted an image showing the screen at least, not really new as it's basically the same as the R5. 




Flipped to read:


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 25, 2021)

Well this is new, here's a look at the R3 with the viewfinder eyecup removed:


----------



## adigoks (Jul 25, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Well this is new, here's a look at the R3 with the viewfinder eyecup removed:
> View attachment 199204


wew definitely a good news! glad the removable eyecup is back.
also look at that viewfinder. its huge!!


----------



## pauloancarvalho (Jul 25, 2021)

I would like to see the actual work of this photographer. On his Instagram his photos are just not very good. Maybe he's not allowed to share the final work? Anyone else think the same as me?


----------



## HenryL (Jul 25, 2021)

adigoks said:


> wew definitely a good news! glad the removable eyecup is back.
> also look at that viewfinder. its huge!!


Looks like there is a frame or bezel within the viewfinder, so that actual viewfinder may not be that large. Perhaps the bits that are used for eye controlled focus are in the bezel???


----------



## HenryL (Jul 25, 2021)

stevelee said:


> I have done that with my G cameras when traveling. But on a long day of sightseeing, I don’t want to be using up the battery charge on both camera and phone all the time. So instead what I do is take a shot or two with the phone. The time and GPS stamps on those shots can be compared with the time stamps on the camera shots if I want to nail down a location. I do need to remember to set the clock in the camera. And even if I don’t change to the right time zone, I can go by the GMT in the metadata.
> 
> I decided to make prints from my Hawaii pictures to frame and hang in the guest room. I went through the shots I had posted on the web to choose what to print. I could not find the original Raw file for one of them. I discovered that it was one of my location shots of a beach on Kauai made with my iPhone 6S.


When used with your g cameras, did it tag your photos properly as you moved about?


----------



## definedphotography (Jul 25, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I find it interesting how many ‘dinosaur’ 1DX II’s and III’s there are given the abilities of the R5 and apparent availability of R3’s.



I just goes to show how good those cameras are at doing their job and, despite what all the youtubers would have you believe, you don't need a gazillion megapickles and a bazillion frames per second to get the shot


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 25, 2021)

definedphotography said:


> I just goes to show how good those cameras are at doing their job and, despite what all the youtubers would have you believe, you don't need a gazillion megapickles and a bazillion frames per second to get the shot


Indeed, I’m happy plodding away with my ‘ancient’ 1DX II....


----------



## definedphotography (Jul 25, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Looks like there is a frame or bezel within the viewfinder, so that actual viewfinder may not be that large. Perhaps the bits that are used for eye controlled focus are in the bezel???



Correct. Even in the early pics posted you could see the outline of the EVF and it was considerably smaller than some people were speculating. To me it looked about the same size as the R5.


----------



## Buck (Jul 25, 2021)

There will be a bunch of used R3's after the testing at the Olympics, I wonder how long those remain off the market. Can't see them wanting those out there while they are selling brand new ones at full price at product introduction date.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 25, 2021)

So if the R3 is 45 MP's , is the R1 going to have more MP's and if so where does that leave the rumored high MP camera at?


----------



## definedphotography (Jul 25, 2021)

jprusa said:


> So if the R3 is 45 MP's , is the R1 going to have more MP's and if so where does that leave the rumored high MP camera at?



The R1 could be the high MP camera?


----------



## jprusa (Jul 25, 2021)

definedphotography said:


> The R1 could be the high MP camera?


That is what I was wondering, maybe to reduce sticker shock


----------



## stevelee (Jul 25, 2021)

HenryL said:


> When used with your g cameras, did it tag your photos properly as you moved about?


In Hawaii that wasn’t an issue, of course, since I just set the time zone in the camera appropriately. But on my last trip to Europe, it didn’t automatically change time zones, but once set, it always got the GMT correct. I had the time zone set up correctly for summer time in Italy from the first part of the trip. The last 14 nights were on a cruise that went back and forth between that zone and that of Greece. Somewhere in there summer time ended. I manually set my phone, and therefore my watch to whatever the ships time would be the next day. I didn’t fiddle with the G’s clock. But on the tours from the ship, there was never an issue of location. So I didn’t bother to take locating iPhone shots.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 25, 2021)

Buck said:


> There will be a bunch of used R3's after the testing at the Olympics, I wonder how long those remain off the market. Can't see them wanting those out there while they are selling brand new ones at full price at product introduction date.


Aren’t they on loan from Canon? If they go on the market ever, wouldn’t they sell as Canon refurbs?


----------



## john1970 (Jul 26, 2021)

Glad to see the R3 has a removable eye cover. I realize it is a small things, but I do miss it on the R5.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 26, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> But why would they be so determined to do this ? There must be a good reason. I suspect the mp is going to cause a surprise so it has either to be relatively low or high either side of the current ‘normal’. Maybe it’s ‘low’ mid twenties but has quad pixel ? Or some practical way of increasing the resolution / output size, as pixel shift is pretty compromised as a useful tool.


There is a greater that 0% chance there is more than one Sensor size being tested right now within the pool of MA\PR hardware. We do the same thing with our Avigilon Cameras and our partners (not so much sensor size) but different processors, connection types, mounting options, codecs, etc. This is one of the major benefits of a pilot run with NDA'ed partners, real world feedback.

Personally I think the most often rumored 30mp will be the final senor size but I would also bet that there are some 45MP (or higher) variants out there if for no other reason to test higher MP in the new body style to collect data points for the R1.

I think Canon is keeping this internal to ensure no cross information gets leaked.

Just a guess


----------



## unfocused (Jul 26, 2021)

stevelee said:


> Aren’t they on loan from Canon? If they go on the market ever, wouldn’t they sell as Canon refurbs?


Maybe. The thing is that most Canon refurbs have barely any shutter count. These bodies might end up with 50,000, 100,000 or more actuations. (I'm basing that estimate on my own usage pattern, where I often shoot 3,000 or more frames in a single basketball, volleyball or soccer game). Of course, it would be a simple matter for Canon to replace the shutter before selling them. No rush, since they won't be selling any refurbs for two years or so. On the other hand, I don't know if Canon offers to sell the bodies to the photographers or agencies at a deep discount after the games are over.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 26, 2021)

Ramage said:


> There is a greater that 0% chance there is more than one Sensor size being tested right now within the pool of MA\PR hardware...


There is a greater than 0% chance, but it's probably .00001% or less. If Canon is going to announce the body in September and have it available shortly thereafter, they have to be well into production by this time. Certainly they are too far along to be making changes in sensors. As others have pointed out, there are a lot of underlying electronics and programming that would have to change, You can't just switch resolution at the last minute.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Maybe. The thing is that most Canon refurbs have barely any shutter count. These bodies might end up with 50,000, 100,000 or more actuations. (I'm basing that estimate on my own usage pattern, where I often shoot 3,000 or more frames in a single basketball, volleyball or soccer game). Of course, it would be a simple matter for Canon to replace the shutter before selling them. No rush, since they won't be selling any refurbs for two years or so. On the other hand, I don't know if Canon offers to sell the bodies to the photographers or agencies at a deep discount after the games are over.


I would think there will be events after these Olympics where Canon will have R3 bodies to loan, as replacements should a CPS member’s fail if nothing else. Why would they not just keep these as perpetual loaners at supported events?


----------



## unfocused (Jul 26, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I would think there will be events after these Olympics where Canon will have R3 bodies to loan, as replacements should a CPS member’s fail if nothing else. Why would they not just keep these as perpetual loaners at supported events?


Yes, good point. That's also a very likely possibility.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 26, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I would think there will be events after these Olympics where Canon will have R3 bodies to loan, as replacements should a CPS member’s fail if nothing else. Why would they not just keep these as perpetual loaners at supported events?


That is a very good point. R3s used at the Olympics would make good loaner bodies for CPS members. In terms of resolution I really hope as well that the sensor is 30 MP. Enough of an increase over a 1Dx series to be meaningful, but still leaves niche for the R5. The ergonomics on the R3 look excellent and is one of the main reasons I am buying one this fall.


----------



## jam05 (Jul 26, 2021)

stevelee said:


> Aren’t they on loan from Canon? If they go on the market ever, wouldn’t they sell as Canon refurbs?


Canon sends those out to CPS members as loaners.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 26, 2021)

jam05 said:


> Canon sends those out to CPS members as loaners.


Eventually maybe. As a Platinum member, I can't even get an R5 or R6 for an evaluation loan.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2021)

tarjei99 said:


> You don't need GPS when your mobile has it and the camera can attach to the mobile and use the GPS.



You mean, you can get Canon's software to sync to your phone without menu diving every time? I cannot. 

Also, it forces me to take the R5 off airplane mode, which starts all the hamster wheels going, eating into my batteries.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 26, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I would think there will be events after these Olympics where Canon will have R3 bodies to loan, as replacements should a CPS member’s fail if nothing else. Why would they not just keep these as perpetual loaners at supported events?


In my experience, which isn’t huge, at big events where Canon are there as full support as in the Olympics, you don’t need to be a CPS member or indeed own a camera to borrow gear. If you have an accredited press pass you can borrow anything for free.

Of course CPS and the various other Canon pro support networks will need copious loaners and support cameras for future use so I’d expect those at the Olympics to stay in house. I’m sure some will go back to the factory and get taken apart and inspected for wear too.


----------



## chasingrealness (Jul 26, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> You may not remember the guy a few weeks back talking about astrology lenses and astrology cameras. So, you missed again. Signature Satire


I could definitely see a use case for a lens that can tell my clients’ future.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm reminded of the person who used a Ouija Board as a cutting board. The chicken kept coming back to life.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 26, 2021)

chasingrealness said:


> I could definitely see a use case for a lens that can tell my clients’ future.



I wouldn't buy that until I had a lens that could tell me _my_ future.


----------



## David the street guy (Jul 26, 2021)

HenryL said:


> I see this response frequently, and I'm curious if you've actually used this solution and found it functional?


I tried it and wasn't happy: I found it difficult to set up and unreliable. Some photos are correctly tagged, while others are not, and as mentioned by others, it drains two batteries (phone and camera).

What I love to do? When shooting on the move, I record my "travels" on my Garmin watch, then import this "event" in Lightroom and use the "Relevé d'itinéraire" (sorry, I don't know the name in english) function that tags every photos in a few seconds.

You only have to make sure your camera date and time are accurate. Everything else is absolutely fluid.


----------



## ek94 (Jul 26, 2021)

May have been mentioned somewhere above, but Jeff mentioned he "used the Canon R5 with the long zoom for all the detail shots." I've been reading a lot of 24/30mp and this quote would seem to align with that rather than the suggestion of 45.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 26, 2021)

David the street guy said:


> I tried it and wasn't happy: I found it difficult to set up and unreliable. Some photos are correctly tagged, while others are not, and as mentioned by others, it drains two batteries (phone and camera).
> 
> What I love to do? When shooting on the move, I record my "travels" on my Garmin watch, then import this "event" in Lightroom and use the "Relevé d'itinéraire" (sorry, I don't know the name in english) function that tags every photos in a few seconds.
> 
> You only have to make sure your camera date and time are accurate. Everything else is absolutely fluid.


Thanks for the reply! That pretty much mirrors my experience. I would connect my camera to the Connect app when starting my a hike or kayak trip, and every photo from that outing would have the coordinates of the spot where I made that initial connection. This result was consistently reproducible.

Your solution is exactly what I do as well. The vast majority of my photo outings are walking, hiking, or kayaking and recorded with the Garmin, import the track log, then use the _"auto-tag photos"_ option and all is well.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 26, 2021)

David the street guy said:


> "Relevé d'itinéraire"


I think relevé is what you do after a plié.


----------



## David the street guy (Jul 27, 2021)

stevelee said:


> I think relevé is what you do after a plié.



Ballet photography is an art, indeed!


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 29, 2021)

David the street guy said:


> [..]"Relevé d'itinéraire" (sorry, I don't know the name in english)[..]


Track log?


----------



## David the street guy (Jul 30, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> Track log?


That seems right!


----------



## canonmike (Aug 1, 2021)

stevelee said:


> Aren’t they on loan from Canon? If they go on the market ever, wouldn’t they sell as Canon refurbs?


I would guess the same, on loan from Canon, to be returned after Olympic shooting.


----------



## Chig (Aug 30, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes I would be very disappointed if it doesn’t have GPS. It is a feature I was dismissive before I got it but now really like it.


I hope so too , I've just started using it on my 7Dii and I'm amazed how well it works and how useful this is too including the compass to show what direction your camera was pointing.
I was shocked to find that such a high end camera as the R5 doesn't have GPS or a compass like my 7D ii which has it builtin.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 30, 2021)

Chig said:


> I hope so too , I've just started using it on my 7Dii and I'm amazed how well it works and how useful this is too including the compass to show what direction your camera was pointing.
> I was shocked to find that such a high end camera as the R5 doesn't have GPS or a compass like my 7D ii which has it builtin.


Worse, all R cameras won't store the compass info when using the GP-E2. Don't forget to (re)calibrate the sensor before each shoot, it's very sensitive to ferrous metals being nearby (your car, a big dumpster, reinforced concrete, etc).


----------

